# Pvc



## Dark_Phoenix (May 25, 2007)

I've spent most of today in a convention center, wearing a
PVC catsuit + pleather corset + pleather trench + leather boots. It sooo wasn't meant for Southern weather. I have to wear it for another two days, until the final judging. (I'm supposed to be Selene from Underworld... people keep calling me Trinity though /sigh ). 

Any tips to make wearing PVC more comfortable?


----------



## Hilly (May 25, 2007)

deoderant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I only say that because i am in Houston and am sweating up a storm in regular clothes...i can only imagine what you are going through in heat!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2007)

baby powder.


----------



## TeaCup (May 27, 2007)

Ohhh my gosh! I remember when I was little and my mom used to dress me in (not skanky of course I was like 7) PVC Wednesday Adams-esque dresses and they would be so HOT.

I still have no idea how to wear it properly though, haha. Baby powder and maybe a little bottle a misting stuff.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 27, 2007)

Corn Starch and try and keep your temperature down... drinking lots of cold drinks, having popsicles/sno-cones that kind of thing. Good Luck, hope you win!


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 27, 2007)

got pictures? sounds like an awesome outift


----------



## GothicGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Another PVC lover, I´m so happy! Anyway, the only thing that occured to me was that if the inner thighs of the catsuit keep sticking to each other when you walk, the best solution is silicone oil. That and, of course, hydration, as the other girls have said.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_Another PVC lover, I´m so happy! Anyway, the only thing that occured to me was that if the inner thighs of the catsuit keep sticking to each other when you walk, the best solution is silicone oil. That and, of course, hydration, as the other girls have said._

 
My thighs don't touch when I stand up or walk ^.^;;

The main problem I had was the PVC sticking to my skin and making me super hot. But the baby powder did work wonderfully for that!!! Thanks guys.


----------

